# Vape Gear on a Plane



## Rudi (14/1/15)

I have a question...
Could any of you frequent flyers please give me advice on taking your Vape Gear on a plane?
what can i take? can i take it in hand luggage? 

Im flying to capetown in June for my honeymoon and as a first time flyer im not sure on the rules.

Any info will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

No problems. Take as hand luggage. Liquid in volumes less than 100 ml and in ziplock bags. I have my batteries in those plastic holders. Remember the air pressure might lead to leaking in atomizers. Take a stealth vape.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TylerD (14/1/15)

All good! Take it on the plane and vape it! If someone approach you, put your device in the air and start talking Arabic. Quite a hoot seeing everyone panic. Your new wife can always visit you in jail. But it's worth it.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 10


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Rudi said:


> I have a question...
> Could any of you frequent flyers please give me advice on taking your Vape Gear on a plane?
> what can i take? can i take it in hand luggage?
> 
> ...



Been doing local as well as international with the following in hand luggage and never had a problem (only George airport security wanted to know what the e-Grip was while it was connected to a charge bank during scanning):

Reo with battery & filled juice bottle fitted
plastic holder with 5 18650 batteries
4 X 30ml e-juice (plastic containers) in clear zip-lock bag
e-Grip for stealth vaping during flights

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

johan said:


> Been doing local as well as international with the following in hand luggage and never had a problem (only George airport security wanted to know what the e-Grip was while it was connected to a charge bank during scanning):
> 
> Reo with battery & filled juice bottle fitted
> plastic holder with 5 18650 batteries
> ...


Yip, I also usually have a Reo with battery and juice for the stealth vaping, but it does tend to overflow a bit with the air pressure changes. Think will do my eGrip next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (14/1/15)

Im not so much worried about stealth vaping on the plane, just not sure what regulations there is on ecigs and wasnt sure if it can go into hand luggage...

Thanx guys for the info

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Andre said:


> Yip, I also usually have a Reo with battery and juice for the stealth vaping, but it does tend to overflow a bit with the air pressure changes. Think will do my eGrip next time.



Yes, this time round I only used the e-grip and empty juice bottle in the Reo - had some leaking in the past with Reo due to cabin pressure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rudi (14/1/15)

TylerD said:


> All good! Take it on the plane and vape it! If someone approach you, put your device in the air and start talking Arabic. Quite a hoot seeing everyone panic. Your new wife can always visit you in jail. But it's worth it.


lol with my long hair and beard i mite just make a few peeps skrik if i do that ne...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Rudi said:


> lol with my long hair and beard i mite just make a few peeps skrik if i do that ne...



You can calm them all down with a post shout: "Je suis Charlie"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rudi (14/1/15)

johan said:


> You can calm them all down with a post shout: "Je suis Charlie"


What a honeymoon i will have...and a divorce

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (14/1/15)

Wow i just noticed my vape track bar... 6 months already

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (14/1/15)

TylerD said:


> All good! Take it on the plane and vape it! If someone approach you, put your device in the air and start talking Arabic. Quite a hoot seeing everyone panic. Your new wife can always visit you in jail. But it's worth it.


Id suggest counting backwards from 10 in Arabic. got stopped at a casino once when asked what the device was I said its the detonator not to worry the bombs in the car. the look on securities face was worth it would try it at the airport though. they get quite touchy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Necris (14/1/15)

i have found the simplest is to take out the mechs and put them through with my laptop and cell.Also, Turn tank type atomiser and rta's upside down when in the plane, air pressure will now force the air bubble out of the afc, not the juice.
Incedentally aqua ' s travel perfectly, just close the afc and your good
To be honest, I snuck 3 toots in on the plane too, just held my breath forever

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cat (14/1/15)

@johan , stealth in the toilet or...?


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

CloudSurfer said:


> Id suggest counting backwards from 10 in Arabic. got stopped at a casino once when asked what the device was I said its the detonator not to worry the bombs in the car. the look on securities face was worth it would try it at the airport though. they get quite touchy.


Yeah, that is looking for jail time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (14/1/15)

Andre said:


> Yeah, that is looking for jail time!


lol i think i would be safer in jail than at home...


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Cat said:


> @johan , stealth in the toilet or...?


I do it in my seat as well when the lights are off - just double clutch the inhale and blow into you clothes or below the blanket. Some people around might ask what smells so nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Cat said:


> @johan , stealth in the toilet or...?



No I can't in a toilet for the life of murphy! I just put the blankey they dish out over my head and vape non-tobacco flavors at hearts content.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (14/1/15)

ok, so, night flights. i think that's...generally the case anyway. Thailand. Why not in the toilet? 

And menthol. Or something like Happy Holidays. i didn't think of that. No NET.


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Cat said:


> ok, so, night flights. i think that's...generally the case anyway. Thailand. Why not in the toilet?


Well, day or night, for long flights they always put the lights off at some stage. Toilet is fine, just blow down into the bowl to avoid the smoke detectors. @johan just has voop sensibilities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Cat said:


> ok, so, night flights. i think that's...generally the case anyway. Thailand. Why not in the toilet?



Because my OCD prevents me from proper breathing in a public toilet, let alone vaping! I've vaped during local daytime flights as well - just keep the vapor longer in my lungs and exhale down on my shirt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (14/1/15)

But it's filtered through the vape. ...........Then again, plane toilets do get a bit much. Aisle seat maybe, if i might be going to the toiet every half-hour. Smoke detectors don't detect vapour, apparently. Somewhere, someone did a good test. (i don't remember it was someone here or...) And i did do it at my desk a lot, at night, and there were many smoke detectors - and in the toilet.


----------



## LandyMan (14/1/15)

Andre said:


> I do it in my seat as well when the lights are off - just double clutch the inhale and blow into you clothes or below the blanket. Some people around might ask what smells so nice.


Then you just say: "Excuse me, it slipped out"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Robert Howes (14/1/15)

I have vaped many times in the toilet on a few international flights and lots of local ones, no alarms go off.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Cat said:


> But it's filtered through the vape. ...........Then again, plane toilets do get a bit much. Aisle seat maybe, if i might be going to the toiet every half-hour. Smoke detectors don't detect vapour, apparently. Somewhere, someone did a good test. (i don't remember it was someone here or...) And i did do it at my desk a lot, at night, and there were many smoke detectors - and in the toilet.


Do not risk it - @vaalboy did the same test and it went off!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

@vaalboy once triggered a smoke alarm in a hotel. There are 2 different types of smoke detectors on the market: (1) Detects carbon particles and it would be very difficult for an ordinary vape device to trigger this type (except if there is a lot of gunk on coil and/or you start burning the wicking material), and (2) Optical topology which triggers when 2 closely opposing light emitter and light detector are obstructed - this type will be triggered with enough vapor.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## JW Flynn (14/1/15)

did a post a while back with regards to traveling and vape... basically it comes down to, make sure your batteries have a mAh rating clearly stated on it, if it does not, take the pamphlet you received with the device with you as some airports demand that you prove what the rating on the batteries are.. that goes for any charging bank or e cigarette... They confiscated my one device in China on my way back to SA... had to phone up the wife in SA to take photo's of the pamphlet that was with the mod and show them that in order to get it back...

I know not all airports are fussy about it, but in case, then you are prepared... 

For instance, I travelled from SA to hong kong, then tokyo then beijing and then from beijing back was the first time I had an issue.....

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cat (14/1/15)

i remember that story now, that worried me. 

Johan, thanks. :-/ The optical detectors would probably be what they would use in planes, in the toilets - increasingly, i suppose. _Damn._ Can't take a chance on being arrested on arrival.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (14/1/15)

TylerD said:


> All good! Take it on the plane and vape it! If someone approach you, put your device in the air and start talking Arabic. Quite a hoot seeing everyone panic. Your new wife can always visit you in jail. But it's worth it.



Literally LOL'ed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## saiman (15/1/15)

Always vape on flights. Take a ego battery with a mini protank or so and vape either in bathroom or take a few puffs when you leaning against the window. Keep the vapour in lungs for a few seconds and almost nithing comes out. I took a clk with nautilus mini through int security check. Nobody said anything

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (15/1/15)

if travelling with a mech I suggest you remove your battery. I do that with the reo I keep in my hand luggage. Would hate a short or accidental fire while my bag is squashed in the luggage compartments above the seats. For the conspiracy theorists, this could be the reason for some of the recent plane crashes? Just putting that out there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kelly22 (10/7/15)

Guys
Do u now if ill be able to put my vape tools in my carry on bag to durbs iv gave iitems stolen before n cant live withput my coiling tools now


----------



## saiman (10/7/15)

You should. Only liquid might be a problem and not screw drivers or scissors


----------



## kelly22 (10/7/15)

Cool @saiman


----------



## johan (10/7/15)

kelly22 said:


> Guys
> Do u now if ill be able to put my vape tools in my carry on bag to durbs iv gave iitems stolen before n cant live withput my coiling tools now



No sharp instruments allowed ie; scissors, screw drivers,tweezers and not even a nail clipper. e-liquid is good as long as its in equal/less than 100ml bottles.


----------



## kelly22 (10/7/15)

So ishould check in my tool bag with my luggage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kelly22 (10/7/15)

@saiman did ur joose bottle leak while flying?


----------



## Ben-j (12/12/17)

I read this thread but did not see anyone talk about AIO type kits or something like an ijust with a built in battery. Has anyone had problems with these type of devises in planes? My concern is that you can't "remove" the battery, as asked by most airlines. Is it good enough if you just store the tank and base separately in hand luggage?

Cheers


----------



## BuzzGlo (18/12/17)

Hi traveling on BA to zim soon, wondering if things have changed?

I plan on putting the liquids and batteries checked luggage and keeping one on me. I have no intention of vaping on the plane but I have heard the battery will need to be in a case.

Please advise if this will be fine.


----------



## Eequinox (18/12/17)

BuzzGlo said:


> Hi traveling on BA to zim soon, wondering if things have changed?
> 
> I plan on putting the liquids and batteries checked luggage and keeping one on me. I have no intention of vaping on the plane but I have heard the battery will need to be in a case.
> 
> Please advise if this will be fine.


last i can remember all batteries need to be in a protective case or silicone sleeve and in your carry on and not your checked luggage all sharps like wire cutters and scissors need to be in your checked luggage.Juice needs to be stored in bottles max 100ml and placed in a ziplock bag and can be in your checked luggage 

when i went to the UK i had no issues at all even at customs

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/12/17)

BuzzGlo said:


> Hi traveling on BA to zim soon, wondering if things have changed?
> 
> I plan on putting the liquids and batteries checked luggage and keeping one on me. I have no intention of vaping on the plane but I have heard the battery will need to be in a case.
> 
> Please advise if this will be fine.



Hi @BuzzGlo

As far as I know, batteries must be in hand luggage - not checked luggage




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ben-j (19/12/17)

Friends of mine traveled by plane yesterday, 2017/12/18. (Domestic flight, SA)The airline told them that the vape gear must be in hand luggage, batteries removed and in separate container. With vape pens the atomizer and battery unit must be separate. Their juice was in 30ml bottles x 3, in zip-lock bag.

Cheers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/12/17)

Ben-j said:


> I read this thread but did not see anyone talk about AIO type kits or something like an ijust with a built in battery. Has anyone had problems with these type of devises in planes? My concern is that you can't "remove" the battery, as asked by most airlines. Is it good enough if you just store the tank and base separately in hand luggage?
> 
> Cheers



No problem with AIO devices recently traveled with a twisp cue and no problems.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/12/17)

BuzzGlo said:


> Hi traveling on BA to zim soon, wondering if things have changed?
> 
> I plan on putting the liquids and batteries checked luggage and keeping one on me. I have no intention of vaping on the plane but I have heard the battery will need to be in a case.
> 
> Please advise if this will be fine.



Carry all your gear in hand luggage.

Just came back from a trip that stopped in Angola and had to catch a connecting flight to europe and had no issues in both luggage scans (Angola and Europe)

*batteries must be out of mod in a protective silcone or hard plastic battery holder.
*your attys should be off your mods.
*juice must be placed in a plastic bag of sorts (i took bottles of 30ml and 50ml about 6 bottles with no issue)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/12/17)

@BuzzGlo 

Here is a nice site showing legal implecations through Africa.
Zeems Zim and Zam are fine with vaping.

https://www.whitecloudelectroniccigarettes.com/blog/the-vapers-guide-to-vaping-across-africa/


----------



## BuzzGlo (3/1/18)

Thanks to everyone, I kept gear on me and in baggage. BA didnt seem to have a policy. All batteries in a plastic casing as expected the change in pressure caused tanks to leak a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/1/18)

JW Flynn said:


> did a post a while back with regards to traveling and vape... basically it comes down to, make sure your batteries have a mAh rating clearly stated on it, if it does not, take the pamphlet you received with the device with you as some airports demand that you prove what the rating on the batteries are.. that goes for any charging bank or e cigarette... They confiscated my one device in China on my way back to SA... had to phone up the wife in SA to take photo's of the pamphlet that was with the mod and show them that in order to get it back...
> 
> I know not all airports are fussy about it, but in case, then you are prepared...
> 
> For instance, I travelled from SA to hong kong, then tokyo then beijing and then from beijing back was the first time I had an issue.....



When they ask for ratings on the battery what types are allowed and which ones are a strict no no ?


----------



## Andre (4/1/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> When they ask for ratings on the battery what types are allowed and which ones are a strict no no ?


As far as I know, they do not ask for ratings. They are most concerned about Li-Ion batteries, which must be kept in hand luggage, and be packaged properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

